# The Downtown Eastside



## Harmony (Nov 7, 2007)

Went to the downtown eastside today. Was a little intimidated so I took pictures from the car. This is the only one that turned out okay...

There are alot of walls like this around Vancouver, with multiple posters hung up like this. The only strange thing was that there was virtually no grafitti around this one wall....


----------



## JIP (Dec 3, 2007)

What is there to be so intimidated of?????.  I will never understand why people are so scared to be in _certain _places.  But I guess if you are scared you shouldn't be there.


----------



## Harmony (Dec 4, 2007)

You probably have never been in our Downtown Eastside, being in the USA and all. 

My dad and I went down there to help, bought sandwiches for a couple of people, talked with a bunch. The worst thing about being homeless is the boredom, there's nothing to do with your life, no goal. 

I was intimidated because I am a girl, I'm 5'3", and most of the guys we passed were high, drunk, or both. Most of the Vancouver ambulances calls are from OD's. 

There's something called a comfort zone, and even if I don't feel comfortable, I go anyways, to help. I wasn't scared. My dad's 6'1", but it was definately something different, something intimidating.


----------



## Mathias13 (Dec 4, 2007)

JIP said:


> What is there to be so intimidated of?????. I will never understand why people are so scared to be in _certain _places. But I guess if you are scared you shouldn't be there.


 

I'm guessing you've never been in a place where there's drug/gang activity and whatnot before? Live in the 'burbs?


----------



## Cylou (Dec 5, 2007)

Downtown Eastside....of where exactly ???


----------



## Harmony (Dec 5, 2007)

Vancouver, BC, Canada, as stated already.


----------



## nikonkev (Dec 5, 2007)

I, too, live in Vancouver, Canada. The "Downtown Eastside" of our city is considered the poorest of the poor. I go by this every single morning, on the bus, on the way to my university campus. It sits in a rather odd place though, just right beside our nice downtown-downtown.

Literally, people are shooting up on the streets and alleyways. There isn't a day that I go by without seeing a druggie try to 'discretely' pass on drugs to another druggie via handshakes, etc.

WTF was the point of my message again? I guess just to inform all of you who are wondering what Vancouver's DOWNTOWN EASTSIDE is.

Don't get it mixed up with East Vancouver though - which has quite a few nice residential neighbourhoods. This is strictly the east side of downtown.


----------



## Michaelaw (Jan 2, 2008)

JIP said:


> What is there to be so intimidated of?????.  I will never understand why people are so scared to be in _certain _places.  But I guess if you are scared you shouldn't be there.



I would suggest you spend a day by yourself around hastings and main in the East side and then revisit that comment....Respectfully.


----------



## JCleveland (Jan 9, 2008)

it looks like there's graffiti...along the bottom, under the posters? 
boost the contrast and it may help it out


----------



## Kawi_T (Jan 9, 2008)

From the south side of Chicago.  Believe me, there are lots of hoods that are scary.  Sure wouldn't let the inhabitants spot my camera if I plan on keeping it.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great location for Chiller to shoot! Postery urban shots don't do much for me, but get some of those junkies on film and you'd have something. Maybe you could hire a thug escort...

-Shea


----------



## kundalini (Jan 9, 2008)

Good on you Harmony for you and Dad being proactive and getting involved.  A photo was a nice incidental, but the sandwiches and conversation are much more worthy.  Well done.


----------



## MarcusM (Jan 31, 2008)

I actually posted a thread awhile back related to this same topic (shooting in rough neighborhoods) and got some interesting responses:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94260

lol, interestingly enough, JIP made the same kind of comment there. So JIP, do you go shooting a lot in Pittsburgh, I'm sure there are plenty of rough neighborhoods there, do you shoot in the rough areas?


----------

